# Récupérer des mails supprimés sur un serveur Live Hotmail



## stephanie1515 (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

On m'a configuré Mail sur mon MacBook mais malheureusement la case "Après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur" (sous préférence-> compte-> avancé) était cochée. Y a t'il une facon de "remettre" les mails sur le server (dans mon cas live-hotmail) de facon à avoir une copie externe (que les mails ne soient pas seulement dans mon ordinateur mais également sur le server)???
J'ai pensé qu'il y aurait peut être une facon de configurer le protocole POP mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre quand Hotmail me demande le nom du serveur de messagerie pour courrier entrant...

Quelle est la meilleure solution, 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide, 

Stéphanie


----------



## zoubi2 (15 Mars 2011)

Ben, "ON" n'a pas pensé à tout...

Vos mails ont été effacés du serveur, point final, c'est râpé, basta, on n'en parle plus.

Donc bien sûr vous changez cette option dans Mail pour ne plus "supprimer la copie sur le serveur" et à partir de dorénavant vous conserverez vos mails sur le serveur.

Rien à voir avec le nom du serveur qui doit être bien configuré puisque vous recevez vos messages.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir et bienvenue su MacGé' 

Du temps où les gens utilisaient réellement le réseau comme un Internet, c'est-à-dire notamment lorsqu'ils avaient leurs propres serveurs de messagerie, il était tout-à-fait possible de remettre sur le serveur POP des fichiers effacés par erreur.

Malheureusement, la mode actuelle est d'utiliser le réseau comme un Minitel amélioré, en confiant ses données personnelles à des sociétés (généralement étrangères) qui offrent les services qu'on assurait autrefois soi-même, de sorte qu'on n'a pratiquement plus de contrôle sur ce qui nous appartient ni sur ce qu'on en fait.


Bref, si tu veux restaurer tes messages effacés sur le serveur, il faudrait demander à Microsoft (le propriétaire de Hotmail) de le faire pour toi. Mais je doute que la firme accepte... ou alors pas gratuitement.


Sinon, tu peux toujours te renvoyer les copies des messages par SMTP, mais leurs entêtes ne correspondront plus à celles des originaux.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Choum_n (14 Septembre 2014)

Hello!

Bon, je sais que ce sujet est un peu ancien, mais bon...
Alors voilà. Mail a beaucoup de qualités, mais aussi un certain nombre de défauts... Ce souci de suppression/conservation des messages sur le serveur en est un (et pas des moindres).

Je m'explique:

1. il existe un moyen de gérer la suppression ou non des mails sur le serveur depuis Mail: c'est, dans les préférences, de cocher la case "après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur". On peut même, alors, paramétrer plus finement l'opération, en demandant à Mail de le faire après une journée, une semaine, un mois, à l'extinction de Mail, ou *UNE FOIS DEPLACEE DE LA BOITE DE RECEPTION*. Oui, mais dès qu'on déplace un message dans une BAL créée par nous (histoire de faire un peu de rangement...), le message disparaît de la boîte de réception... et donc du serveur. Ennuyeux, hein?

2. Il y a aussi, juste à côté, une petite boy-boîte "supprimer"... Et lorsque l'on clique dessus, un message d'alerte apparaît, qui nous dit:

"Voulez-vous vraiment supprimer les copies des messages téléchargés du serveur du compte POP «*machin*» (_compte pop en question_)*?
Seules les copies de messages toujours présentes sur votre ordinateur seront conservées. Tous les messages que vous avez téléchargés et effacés seront supprimés de manière définitive."

Problème, lorsqu'on clique sur "supprimer", les copies de messages présentes sur l'ordi sont... supprimées, pas conservées - sur le serveur, s'entend, bien sûr.

"mais, Nico (c'est mon prénom), t'es con!? C'est précisément ce que dit le message!"
Ah bon? Relisons-le plus attentivement... Eh bien non, il n'est pas possible, à la lecture de cette phrase, de savoir si les "copies (...) conservées" sont celles du serveur, ou uniquement celles sur l'ordi. Merci la tournure de phrase scabreuse.

Quoi qu'il en soit, en 1. et en 2., on a l'air finaud, lorsqu'on se connecte par après sur son serveur webmail, et qu'on trouve ce dernier... totalement vide. Non?

3. heu... pas moyen non plus de créer sur le serveur une copie des messages que l'on rédige et que l'on expédie!!! Ce qui peut s'avérer problématique lorsque l'on n'est pas chez soi, et que donc on n'a pas "mail" sous la main...

HEUREUSEMENT,

à force de chercher, bibi (heu... non, ça par contre, ça n'est pas mon deuxième prénom) a trouvé des solutions.

1. en cas d'effacement intempestif (volontaire ou par défaut de paramétrage) des messages, "mail", qui n'est finalement pas si con que ça, se contente de placer les message du serveur... dans la corbeille du serveur. Un p'tit tour dans celle-ci, un "cocher tout", un "déplacer dans" (dans ce que vous voulez, du reste: boîte de réception, dossier à part...), et le tour est joué - à condition bien sûr de ne pas attendre des plombes, et de ne pas s'en apercevoir trop tard. Il est plutôt rare que les corbeilles des serveurs webmail offrent de conserver les messages plus de 15 jours...

2. Apparemment, lorsqu'on crée des *boîtes aux lettres intelligentes* dans "mail", les messages qui y sont rangés, contrairement à ceux que l'on déplace manuellement, ne sont pas supprimés de la boîte de réception, mais sont simplement copiés (ou un lien est créé, qui redirige vers eux, que sais-je, moi...). Du coup, le paramètre "supprimer les messages du serveur UNE FOIS DEPLACES DE LA BOITE DE RECEPTION" fonctionne à plein: il suffit de le cocher pour que "mail" fasse le ménage à votre place, mais conserve sur le serveur tous les messages que vous n'aurez pas supprimés de votre boîte de réception. Après, y'a plus qu'à jongler proprement avec lesdites BAL intelligentes pour optimiser le rangement de vos mails.

Et 3. (pour finir) ...eh ben en fait, pas vraiment de solution pour le problème 3. Seul moyen (mais assez efficace tout de même), s'auto-ajouter en destinataire dans le champ Cci: c'est barbare, mais au moins, on garde une copie des messages expédiés depuis "Mail" directement sur le serveur...

CQFD!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2014)

les conseils de choum  ne s'appliquent pas à tous les cas

il faut differencier pop et imap et comportement du service utilisé
(options  très variables)

et déplacement et copie

Ainsi avec certains services et ou reglage un déplacement par exemple reception  imap
peut ne pas supprimer  le message en ligne mais l'enlever  de reception  et le conserver dans par exemple " tous les messages " ou un ou des  "sous dossiers " si reglé pour


----------

